# 66-67 interior ??



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

will the upolstery kits for a 66 fit a 67? there was a few different colors offered between the two. was looking for a light brown. i have seen a few 66 kits with the color called fawn, which seemed like a saddle to me, but the 67 only has gold.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Sure, the size of all the parts is the same, except the dash pad, but they may have a different pattern that wouldn't be correct, if that matters.....
Fawn is lighter than saddle. Colors on computer screens is so hard to judge. If you get down to a couple, email the manufacturer and they will usually send out a sample, then you know what it really looks like.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The only real fawn or brown interior I'm aware of in the early GTO's is in the '64. That won't work for a '66--'67. The patterns are different between a 66 and 67, also. I kind of prefer the 66 pattern. The only "fawn" 66 interiors I've seen is a dead match for the gold '67 interiors. Go with parchment!!!!
Jeff


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

it has parchment now, and im planing on painting the car close to plum crazy, maybe a little darker, and painting the top black. i just need to figure out what interior to go with. i dont really care if its all period correct so patterns dont matter


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If it was mine, I would leave the Parchment. I don't think anything in the Tan to Gold color is going to look right.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

it is an option, can anyone find a pic of a similar car with a purple paint job, it was a factory parchment with the purple like paint


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

busaben said:


> it is an option, can anyone find a pic of a similar car with a purple paint job, it was a factory parchment with the purple like paint


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's black interior......the only other sensible choice with Purple.








With Black top to compare...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you, Too Many. Maybe THAT will wet him straight!! 

Jeff


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Thank you, Too Many. Maybe THAT will wet him straight!!
> 
> Jeff


close, you've helped me narrow it down to two colors at least. the only downside is almost every car then and now has black interior. but i guessing the white will eventually fade or stain easier. leaning more to black since the white interior kit contains black parts anyway


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

busaben said:


> close, you've helped me narrow it down to two colors at least. the only downside is almost every car then and now has black interior. but i guessing the white will eventually fade or stain easier. leaning more to black since the white interior kit contains black parts anyway


Well, if you decide to replace your Parchment interior and it's in decent condition, I would be interested in pics and a price......


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

the panels are fair, so is the back and passenger seat. no carpet its gonna be a while when i order, but i will keep you in mind


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

busaben said:


> the panels are fair, so is the back and passenger seat. no carpet its gonna be a while when i order, but i will keep you in mind


No hurry..........I don't even have a car yet..........:lol:
Carpet would be black anyway.
I did pull the equity out of my Z71, so I have cash in hand when the "right one" comes along.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

i may have what your looking for, i went in with a buddy of mine and bought a true 67 gto. it has your fav trans in it (munchie 4 spd) we are putting the power plant and trans in it right now so it has a new clutch and all that it connects with it, and a 74 455. we are planning on selling it after its finnished. ive still gotta but discs up front and such.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

busaben said:


> i may have what your looking for, i went in with a buddy of mine and bought a true 67 gto. it has your fav trans in it (munchie 4 spd) we are putting the power plant and trans in it right now so it has a new clutch and all that it connects with it, and a 74 455. we are planning on selling it after its finnished. ive still gotta but discs up front and such.


Most GTO's are out of my financial reach. That is why I am looking at the LeMans/Tempest series. Shoot me a PM with your projected selling price and I will see if it's feasible.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've been sitting on, driving in, and enjoying my Parchment "Year One" interier in my '67 for 17 years, most of the time with the top down and the sun beating down on it. It still looks new. It is no harder to maintain thatn my previous black interiors, or the blue interior in my '65. I wouldn't want black interior on a ragtop where I live. That said, Black interiors are kick ass, and really set a car off. You can't go wrong with either. 
Jeff


----------

